# expressões com sentidos diferentes no pt/europeu e no pt/brasileiro



## Lusitania

SurfnTurf said:


> Eu quase escrevi numa tradução “propina” para dizer o dinheiro que se paga para uma aula universitária mas depois de saber da diferença escolhi “taxa de matrícula” para não houver confusão. Agora, não sei se enfim escolhi bem.


 
Se o faz sentir-se melhor, eu numa tradução de um manual que estaria disponível para todo o mundo na CPLP decidi fazer num pt mais próximo do pt/br e depois pedi a uma colega brasileira para rever. Feliz lembrança. Tinha escrito dezenas de vezes a palavra "rapariga". Relemos as 120 e tal páginas dezenas de vezes só para ter a certeza que não tinha escapado nenhuma "rapariga". 


NOTA: 
Este tópico é uma divisão originada aqui.


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Lusitania said:


> Se o faz sentir-se melhor, eu numa tradução de um manual que estaria disponível para todo o mundo na CPLP decidi fazer num pt mais próximo do pt/br e depois pedi a uma colega brasileira para rever. Feliz lembrança. Tinha escrito dezenas de vezes a palavra "rapariga". Relemos as 120 e tal páginas dezenas de vezes só para ter a certeza que não tinha escapado nenhuma "rapariga".


 
Pois é....

Anda tenho de pedir desculpa a uma amiga gaúcha que esteve uns dias em minha casa em Pt e sem saber chamei-lhe rapariga.

Rapariga é o feminino de rapaz. Ou sou uma rapariga!
Tenho de lhe pedir desculpa......ora bolas.


----------



## moura

Lusitania said:


> Relemos as 120 e tal páginas dezenas de vezes só para ter a certeza que não tinha escapado nenhuma "rapariga".


 
"Rapariga" é depreciativo em português do Brasil, Lusitânia?


----------



## Vanda

Moura, veja sobre rapariga aqui.

Estou 'quase' pensando em dividir este tópico em mais dois... Ah! deixa eu matutar um pouco mais!


----------



## Lusitania

Já sabia... fazemos como o da folha, a ver estas expressões entre o pt/br e o pt daqui. É uma boa estratégia intercultural entre povos lusófonos.


----------



## moura

Já agora perguntaria: a palavra "matulona" que por cá se aplica a uma rapariga assim avantajada, alta, forte e espadaúda também terá outra conotação no Brasil? Ou o mesmo para matulão?


----------



## Lusitania

O melhor nestas coisas é pedir desculpa logo pelos insultos que vamos proferir. É o que eu faço com os meus amigos brasileiros no Brasil, os que cá estão já sabem e já nem ligam.

Por exemplo, galinha é o mesmo rapariga no Brasil né?


----------



## Vanda

Moura, a primeira coisa que tive que fazer foi consultar o dicionário para "saber' se  usávamos a palavra.  E o dr. Aurélio me diz que matulão é vadio! Argh, não tinha a mínima idéia. 
O que eu conheço é *matula* no sentido de merenda que a gente leva em viagens, por exemplo.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! a galinha tanto pode ser a 'rapariga' quanto qualquer outra que se comporte de modo volúvel, "ciscando" em todos os lugares. Também já chamamos os homens de "galinha" = mulherengo. E dizemos bem assim: ele é *um* galinha; isto mesmo:* um.*


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> O que eu conheço é *matula* no sentido de merenda que a gente leva em viagens, por exemplo.


 
Vanda, você é realmente mineiríssima! Não se esqueça das férias dos mineiros nas praias do Espírito Santo...


----------



## ronanpoirier

E que tal entrar na bixa para ver a camisola do puto? Hehehehe pelo que sei, bixa = fila, camisola = camisa, puto = garoto, certo irmãos da outra página do atlas?


----------



## ronanpoirier

E algo curioso é que sempre entendi "rapariga" por "garota"... fiquei sabendo do significado brasileiro só aqui no fórum. Eu, hein. xD


----------



## Lusitania

Bicha aqui pode ser fila ou então um termo depreciativo (há piores) para designar um homossexual.

Clarificação na parte da camisola e puto, pliss?


----------



## Macunaíma

A propósito de *rapariga*, eu acho isso meio mitológico. A maioria dos brasileiros associa, sim, a palavra ao significado original. Eu já conheci até pessoas que usavam o termo *rapariga* de vez em quando em lugar de *moça*. Para quem ainda está "_boiando_" (br.pt), rapariga no brasil (acho que isso começou no nordeste) é um termo popular para _prostituta_.


----------



## Lusitania

E esse boiando? vem de boiola ou tem outro significado?


----------



## Macunaíma

Lusitania said:


> Bicha aqui pode ser fila ou então um termo depreciativo (há piores) para designar um homossexual.


 
Os homossexuais aqui se apropriaram do termo, se chamando uns aos outros de bicha. Debochadamente, eles neutralizaram o sentindo depreciativo da palavra _o que confirma a teoria de que rir é o melhor remédio.



.


----------



## Macunaíma

Lusitania said:


> E esse boiando? vem de boiola ou tem outro significado?


 
Não, vem de boiar mesmo. Estar à deriva, não ter entendido o assunto que está se desenrolando, "_estar mais perdido do que cachorro na_ _mudança_".


----------



## Vanda

É, pode ser, mas se um brasileiro me chamar de rapariga, vou ficar danada da vida. 

Ahem, eu não sou do tipo que carrega matula para as praias do ES, mas com certeza carrego matula nos trens europeus naqueles embornais de pano que sobejam na Alemanha! Ô caipira chique! hi hi hi


----------



## Lusitania

Macunaíma said:


> Os homossexuais aqui se apropriaram do termo, se chamando uns aos outros de bicha. Debochadamente, eles neutralizaram o sentindo depreciativo da palavra _o que confirma a teoria de que rir é o melhor remédio.


 

Aqui também, até já passaram de bicha para tricha.

Veado aqui, para que conste, é mesmo o animal. No máximo, chamar veado aqui seria entendido como cornudo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Claro, a associação mais imediata da palavra *rapariga* aqui é _prostituta_, ou uma mulher de comportamento moralmente condenável, digamos, mas acho que as pessoas sabem que se trata de um eufemismo, acho que são capazes de reconhecer o significado da palavra.

P.S: Caipira _chique demais da conta,_você, hein?!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Lusitania said:
			
		

> Clarificação na parte da camisola e puto, pliss?


Camisola não é camisa e puto não é garoto pequeno por aí? Porque aqui, camisola é a roupa que a mulher usa ao dormir e puto é gíria (e depreciativo) para homem homossexual.


----------



## Lusitania

E eu que passo a vida a dizer "Oh! rapariga!" No Brasil, falo sempre muito devagarinho para pensar bem em tudo o que vai sair...


----------



## Macunaíma

Lusitania said:


> Aqui também, até já passaram de bicha para tricha.


 
E ainda teve alguém neste fórum dizendo que o nosso português está se distanciando...

Aqui também as bichas já se hiperbolizaram.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Camisola não é camisa e puto não é garoto pequeno por aí? Porque aqui, camisola é a roupa que a mulher usa ao dormir e puto é gíria (e depreciativo) para homem homossexual.


E ainda não viu nada. Olhe só para isto. 
Na verdade, nunca digo "puto". Parece-me que é uma palavra mais típica de certas zonas do país, como Lisboa.


----------



## Lusitania

ronanpoirier said:


> Camisola não é camisa e puto não é garoto pequeno por aí? Porque aqui, camisola é a roupa que a mulher usa ao dormir e puto é gíria (e depreciativo) para homem homossexual.


 

Bom, camisola aqui é camisa de dormir, mas puto é um rapaz, um miúdo.

Agora só me vem à cabeça uma música portuguesa penso que do Carlos do Carmo "Os putos". O sarro que os brasileiros não terão tirado de nós a ouvir esta música, ahn??


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Na verdade, nunca digo "puto". Parece-me que é uma palavra mais típica de certas zonas do país, como Lisboa.


 

Pois é, no norte raramente se ouve e no sul também não. É mais em Lisboa. Puto em espanhol também parece que não é lá muito positivo..


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Agora só me vem à cabeça uma música portuguesa penso que do Carlos do Carmo "Os putos". O sarro que os brasileiros não terão tirado de nós a ouvir esta música, ahn??


E ainda por cima o Carlos do Carmo tem aquela voz profunda e séria.


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> E ainda por cima o Carlos do Carmo tem aquela voz profunda e séria.


~

Será que o Ary dos Santos chegou a saber??

Aqui vai a letra...

_Uma bola de pano, num charco __Um sorriso traquina, um chuto_
_Na ladeira a correr, um arco __O céu no olhar, dum puto._
_....__Parecem bandos de pardais à solta __Os putos, os putos_

*Ary dos Santos*


----------



## moura

Pegando na letra do Carlos do Carmo - "um chuto" pode ser pontapé na bola ou injectar-se com droga. Aí também tem estes dois significados?


----------



## Lusitania

moura said:


> Pegando na letra do Carlos do Carmo - "um chuto" pode ser pontapé na bola ou injectar-se com droga. Aí também tem estes dois significados?


 

E chuto no br.pt?


sorry vanda, escapou-se-me!


----------



## Vanda

Chuto? Prá mim é criança falando chute de maneira errada. hehe. Dei um chuto na bola....
Na verdade, chuto para nós é lusitanismo para chute.


----------



## moura

Há uma palavra no português do Brasil que sempre achei girísima e que aprendi nos livros do Tio Patinhas em miúda - balas. Julgo que significa guloseimas, rebuçados, bombons e por aí fora.
Espero não estar dizendo uma besteira


----------



## Vanda

Oh! mas a gente não tem que ser criança para gostar de balas.


----------



## Lusitania

E o mais engraçado é que me recordo de perguntar à minha mãe porque não se podia dizer bala se era português também e torrar a paciência dela para me explicar. 

Eu acho a forma como se exprimem, em geral muito gira. É muito criativa. Às vezes dá-me vontade de rir e depois pensam que estamos a gozar, mas na verdade para nós existem expressões no pt.br muito engraçadas.
Há um livro do José Mauro de Vasconcellos "Rosinha minha canoa" que é uma ternura como quase todos os livros dele e foi com esse livro que aprendi a "cantar" o br.pt cá dentro quando estou a ler livros do Brasil.

obs: lamentável não ser possível threads sobre literatura neste fórum...


----------



## Outsider

Lusitania said:


> Às vezes dá-me vontade de rir e depois pensam que estamos a gozar, mas na verdade para nós existem expressões no pt.br muito engraçadas.


Ups, mais uma!


----------



## moura

A palavra deboche também tem duas leituras, cá e aí. Em Portugal emprega-se mais no sentido de devassidão, e no Brasil é troça (pura e inocente).


----------



## jazyk

Vejo que em Portugal se manteve o sentido original que se lhe dá em inglês e francês, então.


----------



## Macunaíma

moura said:


> A palavra deboche também tem duas leituras, cá e aí. Em Portugal emprega-se mais no sentido de devassidão, e no Brasil é troça (pura e inocente).


 
O sentido mais próximo da origem francesa da palavra é o de Portugal. Aqui no Brasil, deboche simplesmente descreve uma atitude boêmia e irreverente, _flippant_, por assim dizer, geralmente diante de alguma coisa suposta ou pretensamente séria _troça, mas não necessariamente inocente e pura


----------



## moura

Claro, Macanuíma, estava só a meter-me com vocês  
A troça nunca será pura ou inocente, tem sempre algo de malicioso e por vezes até perverso, sem ser necessariamente no pior sentido.


----------



## Jaune-Vert

Lusitania said:


> Veado aqui, para que conste, é mesmo o animal. No máximo, chamar veado aqui seria entendido como cornudo.


 
Há uma discussão (meio irritante, até) sobre a grafia da palavra "veado" para designar homossexual, porque tem quem insista em escrever _viado_ para definir a pessoa e _veado_ para o animal. 

Enfim...! Uma palavra que sempre me pega é "fato". Quando lia livros de moda escritos em pt/europeu, ficava me perguntando que raios era o "fato". Até descobrir que um fato era o que os brasileiros chamam de _terno_, foi uma longa jornada...


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> Ups, mais uma!


 

 Muito boa Out. 

Pois e pedir salada de galinha no Brasil?  E pedia uma muqueca em Portugal? (nunca sei se é é moqueca ou muqueca porque já vi escrita das duas formas)

Duas palavras que sempre gostei foi mingau e moleque.


----------



## Vanda

É moqueca, a confusão talvez se dê por causa da origem da palavra: do quimbundo mu'keka.
Ah! e o pé-de-moleque, com certeza, é o mais gostoso de todos, ahem, quero dizer de todas.


----------



## Lusitania

é que queca aqui é sexo  um calão mais suave. Ir a um restaurante e dizer "Olhe para mim pode moqueca"  assim de repente soa a coisa diferente.


----------



## olivinha

Acho ótima a expressão pequeno-almoço. No Brasil, tomamos café da manhã...
 
Vanda, vc falou em pé-de-moleque, e eu me lembrei da maria-mole e do peitinho de moça. Cada nome...
O


----------



## Macunaíma

Pequeno-almoço é tradução literal do francês _petit déjeuner _(digo tradução porque o termo foi introduzido em Portugal no século XIX, século de esmagadora influência francesa no Português Europeu). Engraçado sobre o nosso café da manhã é que às vezes nós nem bebemos café. Aliás, muitas vezes também não tem chá no _tea _dos ingleses...


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Vanda said:


> Ahem, eu não sou do tipo que carrega matula para as praias do ES, mas com certeza carrego matula nos trens europeus naqueles embornais de pano que sobejam na Alemanha! Ô caipira chique! hi hi hi


 
Vanda, Não percebi nada!


----------



## FranParis

Gostava de saber se vocês teem estas expressões:

- Caga-na-saquinha
- Mija-mansinho
ou se teem por aí um cedo-vem.


----------



## ana lacerda

Uma vez no brasil entrei na loja e disse à rapariga que queria um vestido igual ao da montra...ela olhou para mim como se eu fosse um ET e perguntou-me :Qual montra??!!
Mais tarde fiquei a saber que não se diz montra, mas sim vitrine!


----------



## ana lacerda

ÁguiaReal said:


> Vanda, Não percebi nada!


 
Eu também não percebi nada!!!! Traduza lá Vanda!


----------



## ana lacerda

Macunaíma said:


> Pequeno-almoço é tradução literal do francês _petit déjeuner _(digo tradução porque o termo foi introduzido em Portugal no século XIX, século de esmagadora influência francesa no Português Europeu). Engraçado sobre o nosso café da manhã é que às vezes nós nem bebemos café. Aliás, muitas vezes também não tem chá no _tea _dos ingleses...


Eu, pessoalmente acho o termo pequeno-almoço bastante bem, afinal sabemos perfeitamente que é essencial a primeira refeição da manhã e que esta seja substancial....agora english-breakfast. Break- an act or action of breaking......Fast- in a rapid manner....Tirem daí as vossas dissertações.


----------



## Makumbera

Sorvete e lingüiça são termos depreciativos em Portugal?
Agradeceria se alguém me respondesse...

Também gostaria de ressaltar que no meu estado não se usa a palavra "rapariga", ninguém nem conhece essa palavra aqui. Essa palavra é só usada no nordeste como sinônimo de "puta". ¬¬


----------



## Vanda

Sobre a matula, traduzindo.....
Matula, aqui nas Minas Gerais pelo menos, é a bag/saco/embornal com comida/ merenda que no passado o pessoal da roça carregava quando ia viajar. O Macunaíma me chamou de mineiríssima porque falei da matula e falou sobre a 'moda' dos mineiros irem para as praias do Espírito Santo carregando matula; o que a gente chama de caipira/hill billy/redneck. Só que eu esnobei dizendo que não carrego matulas para o Espírio Santo e sim nos trens na Alemanha, quando estou andando por lá. Caipira, sim? Mas chique!


----------



## ana lacerda

Em Portugal usamos mais a palavra gelado para o sorvete. Tudo bem.
Rapariga é mesmo uma rapariga, antes de ser mulher, ou seja, antes de chegar à idade adulta (quando é?, não sei.Por lei é aos 18 anos, para mim  tem a haver com outras coisas.....).
Isto faz-me lembrar uma moçã (Rapariga) brasileira que conheço e que faz uns doces deliciosos quando em conversa com ela, contou-me que  teve algumas dificuldades na comunicação com os portugueses. Contou-me que a certa altura da conversação com uma  "senhora"  diz-lhe: Mas Mulher! Essa dita " senhora" ficou furiosa.
Ao que parece as senhoras de Portugal não gostam de ser tratadas por Mulher; acham que é depreciativo. Quanto a mim, está-se bem.


----------



## Macunaíma

ana lacerda said:


> Eu, pessoalmente acho o termo pequeno-almoço bastante bem, afinal sabemos perfeitamente que é essencial a primeira refeição da manhã e que esta seja substancial....agora english-breakfast. Break- an act or action of breaking......Fast- in a rapid manner....Tirem daí as vossas dissertações.


 
*FAST* também é substantivo em inglês, e quer dizer jejum. Breakfast seria assim "quebra de jejum", desjejum.

A propósito de pequeno almoço, eu também gosto da expressão.


----------



## Outsider

Makumbera said:


> Sorvete e lingüiça são termos depreciativos em Portugal?
> Agradeceria se alguém me respondesse...


Que eu saiba, não. Suponho que "linguiça" pode ser usado como metáfora para "pénis", mas isso está longer de ser corriqueiro.
"Sorvete" simplesmente não se usa muito em Portugal (embora eu conheça a palavra graças às bandas desenhadas do Brasil que lia em miúdo).


----------



## ÁguiaReal

"Linguiça" é um enchido ou chouriço da tripa delgada do porco.Portanto... 

Por falar em "linguiça"... a palavra "pinto" que em Pt pode ser apelido ou sobrenome ou o filhote da galinha quando sai do ovo e enquanto  não tiver penas. E no Br tem mais significados, né?!


----------



## ana lacerda

ÁguiaReal said:


> "Linguiça" é um enchido ou chouriço da tripa delgada do porco.Portanto...
> 
> Por falar em "linguiça"... a palavra "pinto" que em Pt pode ser apelido ou sobrenome ou o filhote da galinha quando sai do ovo e enquanto não tiver penas. E no Br tem mais significados, né?!


 
Acho que queria dizer " Pito".Não?


----------



## olivinha

ana lacerda said:


> Acho que queria dizer " Pito".Não?


Não, é pinto mesmo. Aliás, peru também. A metáfora da ave se estende ao inglês, cock. Uhm, I wonder why...
O


----------



## Lusitania

Vanda said:


> Sobre a matula, traduzindo.....


 

Aqui dizemos farnel, mas matula faz lembrar matulão ou matulona, ou seja, uma pessoa grande.

Terá alguma relação?


----------



## lampiao

Outra palavra que difere entre estas duas variantes da língua é "cadastro".
Os foreros brasileiros poderão dizer que têm cadastro no WR, mas em Portugal quem tem cadastro é conhecido pela polícia, e não é por boas razões!


----------



## lampiao

Macunaima said:
			
		

> *FAST* também é substantivo em inglês, e quer dizer jejum. Breakfast seria assim "quebra de jejum", desjejum.



Por acaso sabia que fast = jejum, mas nunca tinha feito essa relação com breakfast! Mt interessante


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, estar cadastrado em Portugal é ter um registo criminal.  Quando entramos num site brasileiro e lemos "cadastre-se" é engraçado, mas penso que como estamos habituados ao br.pt já nem estranhamos.


----------

